# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سوال در مورد معافیت تحصیلی...؟

## Ali.T77

سلام دوستان لطفا کمک کنید!
من امسال برای بار اول (98)کنکور دادم و میخوام سال آینده (99) دوباره کنکور بدم آیا معافیت تحصیلی لازمه یانه…؟ متولد 4/7 /80 هستم. اگه لازمه کی باید اقدام کنم؟.. (دیپلم رو خرداد گرفتم)..

----------


## neutrino

> سلام دوستان لطفا کمک کنید!
> من امسال برای بار اول (98)کنکور دادم و میخوام سال آینده (99) دوباره کنکور بدم آیا معافیت تحصیلی لازمه یانه…؟ متولد 4/7 /80 هستم. اگه لازمه کی باید اقدام کنم؟.. (دیپلم رو خرداد گرفتم)..


ببین حتما یه سر برو پلیس +10 و نظام وظیفه شهرستانتون
 حتما 
حتما 
حتما 
انجمن کنکور ومعلم ومشاور بابای مشاور به دردت نمیخوره فقط  برو پلیس +10 و نظام وظیفه شهرستانتون اونجا هر چی باشه نباشه معلوم میشه بهت اطلاع میدن

----------


## neutrino

> سلام دوستان لطفا کمک کنید!
> من امسال برای بار اول (98)کنکور دادم و میخوام سال آینده (99) دوباره کنکور بدم آیا معافیت تحصیلی لازمه یانه…؟ متولد 4/7 /80 هستم. اگه لازمه کی باید اقدام کنم؟.. (دیپلم رو خرداد گرفتم)..


من که اینا رو میگم خودم تجربه تویه پشت کنکوری دارم

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان لطفا کمک کنید!
> من امسال برای بار اول (98)کنکور دادم و میخوام سال آینده (99) دوباره کنکور بدم آیا معافیت تحصیلی لازمه یانه…؟ متولد 4/7 /80 هستم. اگه لازمه کی باید اقدام کنم؟.. (دیپلم رو خرداد گرفتم)..


خیر لازم نیست کار خاصی بکنی ولی اگه میخوای این مشغله ذهنیت تموم شه برو نظام وظیفه شهرتون
چون حالتو درک میکنم میگم
میدونم اینجا نمیتونی به جوابا اعتماد کنی پس برو

----------


## genzo

سلام 
نه شما معافیت داری و کنکور 99 مشکل نداری 
ولی 1400 نمیتونین اقدام کنین 
یه نکته 
همیشه قانون 18 سال تمامه برا سربازی پس 
شما مشکلی نداری 
مثلا افراد 6 ماه دوم 79 نمیتونن

----------


## neutrino

تشکر

----------


## Mahdyu

> سلام دوستان لطفا کمک کنید!
> من امسال برای بار اول (98)کنکور دادم و میخوام سال آینده (99) دوباره کنکور بدم آیا معافیت تحصیلی لازمه یانه…؟ متولد 4/7 /80 هستم. اگه لازمه کی باید اقدام کنم؟.. (دیپلم رو خرداد گرفتم)..


شما اگه دفترچه ثبت نام رو مطالعه کردی باشی اونجا گفته که شما 6 ماه بعد از تولد پایان 18 سالگیت معافیت داری که میشه بعد از اعلام نتایج 99.

----------

